# My Rescue babies :)



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Pandora
rescued from a purebred shelter- specializes in certain breeds, was suppoced to be euthanized due to behavioral problems, anxiety, severe seperation anxiety, aggression to people and other dogs, possessive, tempermental to her body being touched, occasionally will jump and attack (random objects or livng things) believed to be a ex-puppymill breeder, she was found abandoned on the side of the road (a common practise when a breeding dog no longer produces), was adopted out to a home where she was abused, then taken back in and it was decided her behavioral problems made her unadoptable... drove cross country to prevent her from being put down... she is 10 years? and as crabby as ever 














Chai Latte

An accidental breeding by a lady on welfare... she was on her way to drop the litter off at a no-kill shelter that does not adopt out bully breeds... so, unintentionally a death sentence, Chai is 2 year old pitbull (dilute bridle), trained in flyball (dog relay race), top of her training classes, on her way to be a certified therapy dog (if we can get ger to stop knocking EVERYTHING over... clutz  ) also being trained for dock diving











Waiting to be released to get a bottle from the water











Punk

Found on the side of the road, she is feral and while she is learning to rust people, she shuts down near new people and becomes very skittish when food is involved, she has problems going through doorways when people are around (may have once been owned and abused) maybe 2 years, terrier mix gal who LOVES the beach!













Monty

Rescued Box Turtle, owned by a family friend's kid who got bored, she was put in a 5 gallon tank on the bottom of a book shelf and was forgotten about (no food or water) for 3 months, finaly talked the owners into giving her to me... first experiance with a turtle... or reptile.... but Im in love with the mean gal, she tries to bite my finger at every opportunity, but shes finally healthy and she LOVES "scuba diving" (sitting in herwater dish and putting her head under water) she loves basking in her heat lamp (something she has never had to my knowledge) digging in th moss and cconut shavings (she lived on newspapers before) and eating fresh organic fruits and veggis with the occasional egg, chicken, or worm 



POed at me for what ever reason as always 














Taking a worm to her "lair"


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww, they're all so cute! I love the fact that you rescued them all  You have a good heart.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Those animals are very lucky to have you giving them so much love.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Aw  Thank you both  
Im a big animal lover and I've been volunteering with local shelters for YEARS, lol, lots of experiance with dogs, and I've become a huge advocate for rescuing.... pretty much donate ALL of my free time to arrangin transportation, foster, adoption, and rescue  I love doing it


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

That's really great of you. I truly think rescuing animals is the best thing, which is why I always will adopt animals and never buy them (with the exception of my bettas, lol.)

I've always wanted to volunteer at a shelther, but I just haven't had the time lately. It sucks.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Littlebettas..... you are a wonderful person!! I can sense your animal confidence and experience just from how you write about your new babies. Thank you for sharing! We have a 2 dog limit in our town or I would have at least 5! My only grand baby is a rescued Blue Tick **** Hound. Sweetest gentle boy alive! Here he is while at my house being babysat for the day.... "Gramma can we go outside?" (this was a year ago and that look in his eyes is gone now but I'm sure he always worries if mom and dad are gonna come home each day!) Bless you!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Littlebettas, your animals are very lucky to have you. Who knows what would have happened to them if you didn't take them in. 

I just can not understand people who abuse, mistreat, or ignore a pet in their care. :-x


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I wish there were more people like you in the world. What a beautiful family, even the mean turtle, lol.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Salamandair said:


> That's really great of you. I truly think rescuing animals is the best thing, which is why I always will adopt animals and never buy them (with the exception of my bettas, lol.)
> 
> I've always wanted to volunteer at a shelther, but I just haven't had the time lately. It sucks.


Thank you 
its a lot of fun, it can be tough, I mainly volunteer with high kill shelters, my BF hates it (when you spend a lot of time at shelters messing with the animals, it starts to get to you)
I spent three years volunteering everyday... some days from 7am to 6pm, I love doing it, I dont have as much time anymore, but when I can, I try to (though I also assist shelters with online work now, SO much easier time wise)


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Jakiebabie said:


> Littlebettas..... you are a wonderful person!! I can sense your animal confidence and experience just from how you write about your new babies. Thank you for sharing! We have a 2 dog limit in our town or I would have at least 5! My only grand baby is a rescued Blue Tick **** Hound. Sweetest gentle boy alive! Here he is while at my house being babysat for the day.... "Gramma can we go outside?" (this was a year ago and that look in his eyes is gone now but I'm sure he always worries if mom and dad are gonna come home each day!) Bless you!


My apartment has a 2 dog limit.... technicaly speaking, Chai and Pandora are mine and Punk is my BFs... the way we found around it... though truly the manager turns a blind eye 

I LOVE hounds, they are the sweetest most gentle dogs EVER, they always have such a wise look about them 
thank you!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Romad said:


> Littlebettas, your animals are very lucky to have you. Who knows what would have happened to them if you didn't take them in.
> 
> I just can not understand people who abuse, mistreat, or ignore a pet in their care. :-x


The three I have I always call "special cases", Pandora and Punk both would have been euthanized had I not taken them.... and even today, if they end up in a shelter, or really anywhere else, they would be euthanized, Pandy for aggression Punk for being feral (though amazingly, we had two new guest come over today, and she was FINE with them.... granted.... my BFs dad has been walking around for the last 2 days with biscuits in his pockets and everytime the other dogs arent looking, he gives her one, lol, she follows him EVERYWHERE now and is oblivious to everything else)... We;re staying at my BFs parents house... tomorrow we are going with them to one of the shelters I volunteer with so they can adopt a dog 

I dont understand it either, some of the dogs that end up in shelters.... most are amazing, most are potty trained, I pulled a male pitbull from a shelter about a month ago, he was labeled a stray-starvation case... once he arrived at my apartment, it was obvious, he was used as a bait dog, he gets along great with my three dogs and all of the other dogs at the apartment complex, he LOVES people and is a complete lapdog... he's been officially adopted by my roommate


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> I wish there were more people like you in the world. What a beautiful family, even the mean turtle, lol.


Aw  shes just misunderstood  lol, shes a lady, my BF says I shouldnt expect much more 

and you would be surprised, the last couple months I have tagged up with 2 other GREAT ladies, we've created a HUGE network in our area..... and Im pleased to say, its starting to spread, our group consists of about a hundred... and growing... number of fosters, rescues, pullers, adopters, transporters, and donators/sponsors  we've helped rescue a lot more animals and have even managed to make it so a few shelters had no euthanizations


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Lovely Pets!  It's great that you rescued them.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

im glad you took in those that were to be euthanised. i never really thought about that situation but after watching ceasaer milan's show its different. its amazing at what some training can do to tame a "wild dog."


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Eh, lol, Ceasaer isnt really my favorite person.... lol, believe it or not, an excuse that people use a lot when dropping off a dog is... I tried the Ceasear Milan way and he bit me.... hes untrainable
Most livings things dont like being held down by the neck or being poked at... I know I dont, lol
and besides... he may own a few pitbulls and train them, but he doesnt bother trying to help out or speak against BSL or other breed restrictions... 
Thats why I <3 Victoria Stilwell!!!! GREAT traininer AND she works to fight BSL and show the positive side of bully breeds!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> Eh, lol, Ceasaer isnt really my favorite person.... lol, believe it or not, an excuse that people use a lot when dropping off a dog is... I tried the Ceasear Milan way and he bit me.... hes untrainable
> Most livings things dont like being held down by the neck or being poked at... I know I dont, lol
> and besides... he may own a few pitbulls and train them, but he doesnt bother trying to help out or speak against BSL or other breed restrictions...
> Thats why I <3 Victoria Stilwell!!!! GREAT traininer AND she works to fight BSL and show the positive side of bully breeds!


 i never knew he was silent on the BSL issue. maybe he has his own magic trick but not every method works universally :-?. still am amazed at what he can accomplish eitherway.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

oh my goooosh I love Punk =D reminds me of a friends dog who was exactly the same... used to be abused, skittish, but very friendly nonetheless.

oh and on the topic of Ceasar Millan.... Although his methods work it doesn't with people who have never done it before o.o I do what he does (before I even knew he existed! started when I was 9) but started off learning animalistic behaviors, movements, and energy and all that :lol: But I am just a natural - compared to my friend, who is about the same level as me but doesn't grasp behavioral issues.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

nel3 said:


> i never knew he was silent on the BSL issue. maybe he has his own magic trick but not every method works universally :-?. still am amazed at what he can accomplish eitherway.


Lol, either way, he is the face for Dominance Training, and while Im sure that can work in SOME dogs... it def. doesn't take 5 minutes or even 5 days.... I prefer to stick with more positive training methods  builds a much better relationship between dog and handler IMO


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> oh my goooosh I love Punk =D reminds me of a friends dog who was exactly the same... used to be abused, skittish, but very friendly nonetheless.
> 
> oh and on the topic of Ceasar Millan.... Although his methods work it doesn't with people who have never done it before o.o I do what he does (before I even knew he existed! started when I was 9) but started off learning animalistic behaviors, movements, and energy and all that :lol: But I am just a natural - compared to my friend, who is about the same level as me but doesn't grasp behavioral issues.



Lol, almost everyone does  she's come a long way in a short time, she has a few kinks, but some things are deeply rooted, we still work on it, but we dont expect her to be perfect, shes an abused feral dog, but we love her <3

Lol, I'll stick to my methods, Im sure Ceasars way works... but Im not a dog, I refuse to dominate a dog, especially not a bully breed or abused dogs... which are my main focus when training


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

exactly lol everyone has their methods  find what works for you... 
Unfortunately for me I know people who make a dog a human, and as human the dog takes over, and refuses to listen to a simple command (leave it, sit, lay down, quiet) My beagle basset only listens to me off leash (yup, offleash beagle/basset) but I worked sooo hard with her on it x.x :lol: I don't even "dominate" the dogs I've dealt with... my friend's dog tried numerous times biting me on the face (grrr) and I just grabbed his collar, pulled him to me and stared him down :lol: I think the look he gave me was
"oh my gosh. oh my gosh. someone took charge O_O"


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> exactly lol everyone has their methods  find what works for you...
> Unfortunately for me I know people who make a dog a human, and as human the dog takes over, and refuses to listen to a simple command (leave it, sit, lay down, quiet) My beagle basset only listens to me off leash (yup, offleash beagle/basset) but I worked sooo hard with her on it x.x :lol: I don't even "dominate" the dogs I've dealt with... my friend's dog tried numerous times biting me on the face (grrr) and I just grabbed his collar, pulled him to me and stared him down :lol: I think the look he gave me was
> "oh my gosh. oh my gosh. someone took charge O_O"


Lol, I choose the method that takes longer, its worked for me great and I dont have to force my dogs... or the hundreds of dogs I have fostered or trained, to do anything.... not even look at me.
All three of my dogs CAN be off lead... they listen, but they are NEVER off lead. To much can go wrong, stray dogs, cars, people, etc and I have learned hat just because MY dogs behave off lead, does not mean other peoples do, I've had more than one occasion where my dogs and myself were attacked... besides... there are leash laws  lol

I love my way just because of the fact... I dont have to take charge, my dogs have gone through enough training, are still being trained, that they can make their own decisions based off of what they know... they know if during a walk they pick up a piece of chicken or something else someone thew from a car... I will have them drop it immediately or if I see it first, tell them to leave it.... so instead during a walk we can step over a box of chicken nuggets and they wont even look at it, I can take my dogs to a random strangers house and show them an invisible barrier (IE my kitchen has a invisible line, when I am cooking, all dogs must be behind the line) I simply go to the off limits place and tell them no and make a cut off sign with my hand.... such as at my BFs parents house... they free feed their dogs so food is down 24-7 in one of the bedrooms... I showed my dogs the barrier and they wont cross it... even though there is a bowl of dog food less then a foot away


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol very nice  I have different methods for different dogs. An unknown dog, I would never ever do Ceasar's way x.x too many things could go wrong. or how about that abused Rottweiler, who slipped out of his collar (people their necks are actually SMALL >< :lol: ), and since he was a guard dog, and actually rather vicious no one did anything. 'Cept of course, I kneeled and let him come to me, and he put his chin in my hand after belly crawling to me ;( he was co-owned. and had a nasty slice across his nose. It's all in the owners  just because a breed is stronger... doesn't mean someone's "sweet lil' pomeranian" cannot be a mean little engine :lol:


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, exactly... every dog IS different, but I've been around dogs my whole life, both family pets, neighbors, everyday strays, and of course volunteering and fostering.... IMO positive training works for ALL dogs, it may take longer with some dogs, but honestly, if you dont have the time and patience for that, you really shouldnt have a dog, I know "Dominant training" CAN work, and once upon a time my family used that method, but sometimes you gotta modernize, positive training focus on communication, all dogs, regardless of breed or temperament, CAN communicate with people, even HA dogs or feral dogs... they WANT to communicate with people, its more or less what they are bred for (Border Collies are bred for herding yes... but they are bred for communicating with people to get a job done) Im good enough at reading dogs that I can walk in a dog pen with a dog I have never met before and have the dog evaluated in less than 5 minutes.... I've been criticized for this... because I have walked into the pens of a feral dog and said "don't euthanize him, he will come around" or with a HA or DA dog and said the same thing... and in BOTH cases, once I had the dog out of the shelter, compete turn around, I dont do dominance training because I work with dogs that 9 times out of 10 NO ONE knows anything about them, I firgure it out, I evaluate and begin working with them, I own a "feral" dog, an aggressive dog, and a bully breed.... no such thing as a dog who can be trained, I trained ALL with positive training, I rarely use treats once a dog is over a year old unless its a special case (ie feral dogs... fast way to get a feraly dog to trust you, spread diced hot dogs around you and lay down and read a book out loud  )

Lol "ust because a breed is stronger... doesn't mean someone's "sweet lil' pomeranian" cannot be a mean little engine"

Are you talking about my Pom  she is DA and HA... and people don't realize that, they are greeted by a almost 70 pound pitbull.... but they want to pet the little dog... I have signs around my apartment 
"Pitbull LOOKS mean but little one will bite" and "WARNING: Pomeranian is temperamental, do not touch, look at or feed, please pet the pitbull"
People have an image of dogs, big dogs, especially bully breeds are deemed "mean" while little dogs... especially ones with lots of fur, are thought of as cute... I've actually had people who, after being bitten by my pom or a small dog I was working with go "its no big deal he/she is to tiny and so CUTE"... they would be singing a different tune if my pitbull or a large dog bit them, a dog bite is a dog bite, a lot of the statistics LOOK bad... because no one reports little dog bites.... I know Im guilty, I have never reported a dog bite and I never will (dogs that have bitten me) but I DO take responsibility when my pom bites someone.... not that I need to, the signs are up to warn people, and legally, as long as there is a warning, Im good

Sorry for the rant... Im tired and annoyed, had a nice conversation with someone about BSL and why its wrong, to many people jump to the conclusion that bully breeds are aggressive by nature...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha rant on :lol: I wanted so bad to report the owner(s) of that rottie. Not only did they lack proper restraints for the dog, but he was running loose, and after instead of getting a better colar they put the chain with a lock around his neck. -.- poor doggie. But, if I reported them, and say they took the dog away.. he'd never find a home and would be put down. Why? he was abused. and is scared. and will hurt someone. cannot be with kids, other dogs, yadah yadah. And many a-time have I been told, rottweilers after the age of 2-3 CANNOT BE TRAINED.

I want to now go out, find a pound rottweiler, who is over 3, and train him/her. because I disbelieve it. any dog, has their ways set. but "just cuz rotties are stubborn" isn't a real reason to me.

And I have never been bitten by a bigger dog. One attempt by an escapee american eskimo guard dog. But I was 9, happened to be carrying a stick and swatted his nose in instinctual reaction x.x all been little dogs who bit me D:


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Psht, lol, one of my favorite dogs I have worked with was a 5 year old rottie (papered) named Sampson.... I LOVE rotties, they are the lugs of the dog world (and I mean that in the most LOVING way) lol

Volunteering in a shelter, I have been bitten my almost every dog breed known to man.... except a pitbull... was bitten by a rottie while putting him in a pen (didn't know he had hip displasia.... he didnt break the skin, it was a warning bite) but even then..,.. I've picked up a pitbull that had been stabbed and shot and was licked in the face... but your right, I've been bitten by more small dogs then large dogs.... big dogs are my preference, they are SO much easier to work with and people take training them more seriously


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that's what I have noticed. watching my mom train "train" her dogs.... beagle basset, she is firm. her little lahasa apso who is like one of those rebellious teenagers you see in movies, she is all baby talk. :| GAAAHHH lol


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, my roommate has a pitbull, a rescue I pulled to prevent from being euthanized who he fell in love with.... first dog for him, but he has him pretty well trained (helps that the dog is COMPLETELY mellow in in LOVE with my roommate, lol)
he babysat a little shihtzu for a friend last night... OH MY... AWFUL dog, lmao, 5 pounds of destruction, the thing pees on everything ate 3 DVDs (including a brand new one that was a holiday gift waiting to be wrapped) and tore my roses up and one of my dog beds... the owner comes to pick him up and is like AW my poor baby was sad 

WTF, lmao


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:| sad my butt LOL I know... people think it is the dog that is at fault.

nah. it's the owner. like a child (as people treat the dogs like children) they learn from who? who they are around. they are around their owners, they learn what they can get away with :lol:


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Exactly, lol, people ask me if I treat my dogs like they my children... yes... but not in the way your thinking.... they have rules and they must listen to me... I feed them clean up after them... and love them unconditionally... just like you would do with a child 
LMAO
but yeah, dogs are smarter than people realize, they know what you expect of you... and they will test you to see how much those boundaries can be stretched


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My beagle basset knows that when humans leave, we use the "door knob". the "door knob" opens the door. So, when we leave (she has separation anxiety) she has broken 2 teeth and chipped about three others, chewing on the doorknob trying to open the door!

Wait until she knows how to unlock the door :|


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, my pomeranian has separation anxiety... I keep her locked in a kennel with a stuffed kong otherwise she'll chew through the walls and destroy the door.... my Chai, my pitbull, and Punk, the little feral pup, are kept loose.... but they sleep on the couch all day, lol, Chai actually knows how to open doors (luckily she can not unlock them!) pain in the but at my BF's parents house since they NEVER lock their doors


----------



## HappyHenson (Dec 23, 2011)

You are a good person for saving those pets! What youhave taught Chai is amazing!


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

I think it's beyond awesome that you rescued all these animals! We rescued a pitbull ourselves and after 2 sessions of classes and regular training and exposure, he's an amazing dog! I love hearing about people rescuing pitties :3 we got so much negativity from people and still do, it's sad to hear it because these are the people that will allow a BSL law to get through... 
I've heard people saying that "these dogs are bred for aggression, it can't be trained out" but I can't help but disagree. Our Ziggy loves any dog that ever lived! (well, not the greyhound in our neighborhood that bullies him, but I don't like her either XP) In my opinion, it's all about training, exposure/socialisation, and knowing your dog and his signs. I always know what Ziggy is thinking and I can get him out of an uncomfortable situation as soon as it begins.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know someone who owned a female rottie... and what a sweetie! They had kids when she was like...5... and she was the mellowest thing around them  Then someone had a pitbull who just waddled around minding his own business, and never even heard a growl out of that thing :lol:


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

@Jackiebaby I also have a Bluetick. Her name is Jypsie.


----------

